
Color Footage of America’s First Shopping Mall Opening in 1956 - prismatic
http://www.openculture.com/2016/06/color-footage-of-americas-first-shopping-mall-opening-in-1956.html
======
angersock
One of the things that's absolutely fascinating about this to me is that the
dress and wardrobe of everyone is just so much nicer than what I'll typically
run into in a mall, even ten years ago.

I kind of wonder if American clothing has just gotten less and less formal
over the years, or what--maybe it's just a Midwest thing?

